# Merry Christmas!



## Pisis (Dec 23, 2006)

Hello everyone!

*Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!*

Have a nice time, shall the upcoming time be a blessing for you and your families and the New Year be sweet and successful!
The picture is from a world-famous traditional Czech painter Josef Lada. 

Yours,
Pisis


----------



## Wurger (Dec 23, 2006)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year Pisis !!!.

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/off-topic-misc/merry-christmas-happy-new-year-2007-a-6133.html


----------



## Pisis (Dec 23, 2006)

Same to you, Wojtek. 

Yes, I saw the thread but I don't personally celebrate Xmass, so I just wanted to wish my own blessings to those who do. 

Wesolych Swiat!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 23, 2006)

I know about it David.
But it is very very kind of you that you remember about others.

Wesolych Swiat !!!


----------



## mkloby (Dec 23, 2006)

Merry Christmas to you as well!


----------



## Soren (Dec 23, 2006)

Yeah, merry Chrismas and Happy New Year everyone !


----------



## Erich (Dec 23, 2006)

Fröhe Weihnachten friends !


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 23, 2006)

Merry Christmas ....Happy Hannukah ...a festive Kwanza ....a pleasant Eid ...did I miss any


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 23, 2006)

Merry Christmas Everyone!


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 23, 2006)

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year Everyone!!!


----------



## Clave (Dec 23, 2006)

Happy Hogswatch!


----------



## Erich (Dec 23, 2006)

a Bike ! way to go Timmy ...........


----------



## Emac44 (Dec 23, 2006)

Les reminds me of a Rodney rude version to Christmas. to all still a Merry Christmas from Downunder


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 23, 2006)

And from the Great White North. 

...which unfortunately ain't so white this Christmas. At least not in my neck of the woods. 

Merry Christmas, all!


----------



## Hot Space (Dec 24, 2006)

Merry xmas folk's 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 24, 2006)

jeez how many christmas threads are there! go to the more official thread for my oh so festive greeting


----------



## Pisis (Dec 24, 2006)

pbfoot said:


> Merry Christmas ....Happy Hannukah ...a festive Kwanza ....a pleasant Eid ...did I miss any


Yes, you did! Happy Rammad'an! 8)


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 24, 2006)

Merry Christmas everyone. Hope this Christmas find you and yours in good health and with a bright outlook.

Thanks Pisis.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 25, 2006)

Hey guys, merry chritsmas to all. Hope you guys have a safe and happy holiday, I know I will. And Merry christmas to all the guys in the armed forces.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 25, 2006)

Just popping in to say it yet again. Merry Christmas!

Have a great day, everybody.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 25, 2006)

hehe, merry christmas everyone!


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Dec 25, 2006)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Clave (Dec 25, 2006)




----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 25, 2006)

good lord  the fudge packers in the RAF will love it


----------



## Clave (Dec 25, 2006)




----------



## Erich (Dec 25, 2006)

sehr Kühl clave 

thanks for that ........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 25, 2006)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> good lord  the fudge packers in the RAF will love it



All of them then


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 25, 2006)

Frohe Weihnachten everyone.


----------

